

Pinterest-Inspired Facebook Photo Browser - benackles
http://friendsheet.com

======
faramarz
I came across this earlier (I think yesterday) when Mark Zuckerberg liked in
on Facebook. Thought that was interesting! In retrospect, I don't know why I
so easily gave the app access to my data without much thought.

